# Music for a teens only haunt??????



## spooky little chick (Jun 8, 2004)

Hey I know! Play anything by Britney Spears, Justin Timberlake or Outkast. That would scare the hell out of anybody! I would run screaming for mercy if I heard that crap myself, lol. [:0]

No seriously, anything by Marilyn Manson (Sweet Dreams by Manson sounds pretty spooky), Rob Zombie, or Mudvayne (Nothing to Gein by Mudvayne which is a song about Ed Gein the man that the Chainsaw Massacre movies was based on, it's pretty eerie) or any kind of death metal music sounds spooky, satanic or evil. Those all would be appropriate for a haunt for teens or adults to me.

Was that the boogie man?
As a matter of fact, it was.


----------



## Dear-In-Headlights (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey, I like Outkast =-P


FoLlOw Me To ThE eNd Of ThE wOrLd, AnD i'Ll Be ThE oNe To PuSh YoU oFf ThE eDgE.


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

SLC, you forgot Clay Aiken and the other people on American Idol. And throw in a few Star search people too.

If you get scared, you will like it. If I scare you, I will LOVE IT.


----------



## spooky little chick (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm sorry Dear, you guys were talking about clowns scaring you in another topic, Outkast literally scare me, I think they are creepy looking, lol. [)]

You're too much Fright, lol, you are absolutely right on that one. I have never watched an episode of American Idol and don't ever plan to, but I know all the contestants are cheesy as hell, especially Clay Aiken, yuck! Come to think of it, he's kinda creepy looking too, in a dorky sorta way...BTW, your favorite halloween candy is beer? ROTFLMAO!!! You made me LOL here at my desk at work! Thanks! 

Was that the boogie man?
As a matter of fact, it was.


----------



## Misfit (Sep 25, 2003)

misfits - halloween.
check out the band helloween as well, they rock
I recomend we burn by them but they have a ton of good songs.

All is done


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

If you really want sdome music that will scare the teens get a DONNY & MARIE Osmond CD and put the CD player in a locked room and blast it as you lock the kids in the basement forcing them to listen to it. I am SO SATANIC. hehe

If you get scared, you will like it. If I scare you, I will LOVE IT.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

MadMax,

How about music from POD or Disturbed? There's also a good one that I'm using in my haunt called Shadow Zone by Static X. I had never heard of them before, but when I did a search on music with the word "shadow", they popped up. I listened to it and bought it for 99cents on iTunes. OH and Bodies by Drowning Pool! That's a definite winner. *Singing* Let the bodies hit the flo'. Let the bodies hit the flo'. Let the bodies hit the flo'. Let the bodies hit the...FLOOOOORRRRRR!

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## formalevil (Sep 21, 2003)

[]Im going to suggest CKY..hehe. You can check them out at www.ckymusic.com. Check out 96 quite bitter beings or Escape from hellview.

~*formalevil*~

DUKES OF DARKNESS KINGS OF HELL!


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Try Nick Cave, especially " Red right hand"[}]


----------



## Dear-In-Headlights (Mar 16, 2004)

I thought Red Right Hand was a Johnny Cash song??


FoLlOw Me To ThE eNd Of ThE wOrLd, AnD i'Ll Be ThE oNe To PuSh YoU oFf ThE eDgE.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Maybe it was a Johnny song, but it was the Nick Cave version on the X-files were Scully gets abducted. The Cure have some great Halloween song, has anyone hears "Spiderman3[:X]

Annea


----------



## DanteofDoom2 (Aug 20, 2004)

still go scary halloween exorsist or you can try to find the 1,2 freddys coming for you song

Good bad im the guy with the gun-Army of darkness


----------



## spookhead (Aug 25, 2004)

The Residents are a very creepy halloween type band. Not as much hard rock, but definatly spooky.

~The Scare Queen~


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Marilyn Manson's Sweet Dreams would be a good one. Uhhhh. Can the music have Cussing in it? Because I got a WHOLE lot for the party if it can. LOL. And I like Outkast! I admire Andre 3000 for his sense of style! I wouldn't do it, but then again I am a girl and I could wear stuff like that anyway. LOL. But I admire him for being different.

__________________________________________________________________
"Mr. Pink: How about I be Mr. Purple? 
Joe: No, You can't be Mr. Purple. 
Mr. Pink: Why not? 
Joe: Someone on another job is Mr. Purple! 
Mr. White: Who cares what your name is? 
Mr. Pink: Oh yeah that's easy for you to say you've got a cool sounding name. How about we trade, OK? You're Mr. Pink." - Resevior Dogs


----------



## BLAKKHEART (Aug 23, 2004)

Two words King Diamond Halloween...Oh thats three words..Well never could count very well. Some of the best Halloween music I have isn't really Halloween music. Just metal . Midnite Syndicate has some of the best Halloween music...I never could get into those cheap Halloween cds. Thriller just doesn't scare me. Now Michael scares me but not the song. That and ghostbusters just don't do it. Type O-negative Black No.1 thats a good one.

BLAKKHEART


----------



## Lady Poet (Sep 1, 2004)

_ I think maybe puddle of mudd would be good music. But hey, im new_

[:X] Blood upon my lips [:X]


----------



## Gusto-Robusto (Sep 3, 2004)

How about The Blue Oyster Cult classic "Dont Fear the Reaper"? However, I would suggest using one of the many covers for the teen audience, might i sugget the cover of Dont fear the Reaper by H.I.M. (His Infernal Majesty, if anyone here isnt familiar with the artist)? This cover has a really eerie sound to it, so it just might work. 

<center>







</center>


----------



## bigyoda (Oct 12, 2003)

I would suggest maybe something by Neurosis, they seem to fill the dark and apocolyptic mood that a haunted house would welcome. 

Or some good ole Satanic Black Death Metal. 

mmmmmmmm


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Years ago The Edgar Winter Group released a tune called "Frankenstein" that is quite hard driving and may work in your Teen Haunt. And you can never go wrong with the opening theme from the original "Hallowe'en". 

By the way, I think setting aside one night for teens only is a great idea.

Wolfman


----------



## haunted_lex (Sep 15, 2004)

The Call Of Ktulu - Metallica was the sound I use to play for my Halloween setup every year. Thats the creepiest Metallica Sound I heard.

LeX


----------



## Spathic (Sep 15, 2004)

The sonics have some great songs that would go well in a halloween party type environment... Strychnine, Psycho, the witch, he's waiting... This is garage rock from the 60s think Kinks, or the kingsmen (louie louie) but with darker themes...

the misfits have been mentioned on various threads here, and no doubt a good choice, but i think Danzig's other band Samhain is a much better choice...


----------

